# Another inexpensive water system



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I've been to places in Asia that Nat. Geo photographers would love to visit. 
Amazing beauty. 
Crystal clear water... it seemed.

One of the benefits of being a helicopter detachment chief was flying over water falls and terrain.
On some small unnamed island in the Flores Sea south of Ujung Pandang (Indonesia) was such a place that absolutely captured the eye. We flew by and saw the residents collecting water from a small cascade/water fall near the beach. above the water fall on a small plateau was a group of water buffalo, pigs and goats... maybe the water is not all that clean.

This creation will definitely help those islanders, (who don't know they are Indonesian citizens) and maybe even here is the USA.
weighing only 300 grams (10.5 ounces) $35 and last up to 5 years.
(Note: I do not know if it is $35 Singapore or $35 US)

Impact 2015: Potable water filter system that's light and portable - Impact Journalism Day 2015 - The Straits Times

Edit: I just discovered you can order 3 Fieldtrate lite units for US delivery for $81 (roughly $27 ea.)


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Keep your celebrities; guys like these are the role models I applaud.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Ok, I want one of these!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Man that looks great!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I've been to places in Asia that Nat. Geo photographers would love to visit.
> Amazing beauty.
> Crystal clear water... it seemed.
> 
> ...


I see a link to *purchase* 50 systems, and I see a link to *donate* 3 systems.

Where are you finding the option to buy 3 systems?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> I see a link to *purchase* 50 systems, and I see a link to *donate* 3 systems.
> 
> Where are you finding the option to buy 3 systems?


My mistake. Good catch, Tinkerhell. My apologies.

I discovered even Alibaba sells a min order of 200 units.

:-(


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

i might be wrong...but isnt boiling like the cheapest way of purifying water?:armata_PDT_04:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Depends on your cost of fuel.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Prepp(g)er said:


> i might be wrong...but isnt boiling like the cheapest way of purifying water?:armata_PDT_04:


it is definitely the least technical, and you aren't putting your trust in the manufacturing claims of a filter company.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Boiling water is ok for killing some bacteria but it won't kill all of it and boiling concentrates heavy metals and chemical contaminants.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

i want to buy one


----------

